# Suche guten Devicenet Analyzer.



## marlob (17 Mai 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Devicenet Analyzern?
Wir haben einige Steuerungen von Rockwell und doch des öfteren Probleme mit Störungen im Bussystem. Wenn ich nach "Devicenet Analyzer" google, findet sich schon so einiges. Aber bevor wir uns jetzt ein Gerät zulegen, wollte ich wissen ob jemand Erfahrung mit einem Gerät hat bzw. eins empfehlen kann?


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Mai 2011)

Ich habe schon viel mit DeviceNet gemacht und noch nie einen gebraucht. Einfach die Grundlagen (maximale Kabellänge bei der jeweiligen Baudrate, maximale Teilnehmer entsprechend den verwendeten Kabeln, möglichst keine Stichleitungen...) beachten, dann gibt's auch keine Probleme.


----------



## marlob (22 Mai 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ich habe schon viel mit DeviceNet gemacht und noch nie einen gebraucht. Einfach die Grundlagen (maximale Kabellänge bei der jeweiligen Baudrate, maximale Teilnehmer entsprechend den verwendeten Kabeln, möglichst keine Stichleitungen...) beachten, dann gibt's auch keine Probleme.


Sind aber bestehende Anlagen beim Kunden und da könnte ein Analyzer helfen den Fehlern schneller auf die Schliche zu kommen. Wenn immer alles ordentlich verlegt wäre hätte der Kunde ja die Probleme nicht, also hilft mir deine Antwort nicht weiter. Ausserdem möchte ich anschliessend auch ein Protokoll ausdrucken können um dem Kunden was in die Hand zu geben das die Installation i.O. ist und nicht irgendwo noch Probleme sind die vielleicht erst später zum Vorschein kommen.


----------



## obiwankenobi (23 Mai 2011)

Any CANanlyzer will do. As long as it can show CAN errorframes. A CAN network should be free from errorsframes.


----------



## DiGo1969 (31 Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich habe so ein ähnliches Teil allerdings von der Fa. Softing. Die Software (von den Bildern her) sieht relativ gleich aus. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das Problem auch andere Anbieter beherrschen.

Meine Erfahrungen zu diesem Teil: Ohne sich mit dem Bus auszukennen bringt der Kauf solch eines Gerätes nicht viel, denn man kann zwar was messen, jedoch nicht die Messwerte interpretieren. Wenn zu diesem Gerät noch eine Schulung gemacht wird hilft das sehr. Denn leider ist es so, das der Bus altert und damit die Probleme frühzeitig erkannt werden können. 

Die Behauptung aufzustellen wenn alles ordentlich gemacht wird, läuft das, ist einfach nur … . Der diese Behauptung aufstellt hat mit Sicherheit noch nicht für große Firmen gearbeitet. Denn, immer mehr Firmen bestehen auf ein Messprotokoll über den installierten Bus.

Meistens läuft es ja so ab: Der Softi kommt und schaltet die CPU ein – ja alle Teilnehmer sind da – alles Super – IBN
Busprobleme kommen meist viel, viel später durch:
- Abschlusswiderstand vergessen einzuschalten
- Busstecker unsachgemäß angeschlossen
- Schirm nicht aufgelegt
- Adern ungleichmäßig lang abgesetzt
- zusätzliche Antennen gebaut
- …

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Juni 2011)

> Denn leider ist es so, das der Bus altert



wie soll denn das gehen?



> Der diese Behauptung aufstellt hat mit Sicherheit noch nicht für große Firmen gearbeitet.



nicht nur für, auch in, meine Erfahrung von damals (in): unfähige Maschinenbauer malen Busteilnehmer beliebig in den Schaltplan, scheren sich nicht um Herstellerempfehlungen (von Allen Bradley gibt's beispielsweise auch ein PDF wie ein DeviceNet aussehen soll und wie nicht), hinterher gibt's Ärger wie sporadische Aussetzer, aber nicht weil der Bus gealtert ist sondern weil mindestens ein Parameter (wie z.B. maximaler Gleichspannungsabfall auf dem DeviceNet wegen Verwendung des falschen Kabels) außerhalb der Spezifikation ist. Aber der Maschinenbauer möchte sich es einfach machen, Lesen von Handbüchern spart man sich, kostet ja nur unnötig Zeit. Wenn's dann hinterher nicht wie erwartet funktioniert ist der Hersteller Schuld und man hätte gern ein Wundergerät welches einem sagt welche Komponente Schuld am Ausfall hat.


----------



## marlob (2 Juni 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ...
> 
> nicht nur für, auch in, meine Erfahrung von damals (in): unfähige Maschinenbauer malen Busteilnehmer beliebig in den Schaltplan, scheren sich nicht um Herstellerempfehlungen (von Allen Bradley gibt's beispielsweise auch ein PDF wie ein DeviceNet aussehen soll und wie nicht), hinterher gibt's Ärger wie sporadische Aussetzer, ...


Und zu genau solchen Anlagen werden wir dann gerufen, wo es diese Aussetzer gibt, weil irgendjemand sich nicht an diese Spezifikationen gehalten hat. Und dann möchte ich gerne einen Analyzer haben und hatte um Erfahrungen damit gefragt. Und anschliessend möchte ich dem Kunden ein Protokoll in die Hand drücken 





DiGo1969 schrieb:


> ... Denn, immer mehr Firmen bestehen auf ein Messprotokoll über den installierten Bus.
> 
> ...


 Ich hoffe du hast jetzt verstanden wofür ich so ein Teil gerne hätte. Und auch wenn man sich an alle Vorschriften und Spezifikationen gehalten hat, kann es vorkommen das irgendwo eine Komponente im Bus einen Defekt hat, der vielleicht später zu Problemen führen kann.

Ich glaube ich wiederhole mich?


----------



## DiGo1969 (3 Juni 2011)

Hi,




> Zitat: Denn leider ist es so, das der Bus altert
> wie soll denn das gehen?


 
Ich würde ja mal sagen, setz dich mal mit Namenhaften Herstellern von Kabel und Leitungen auseinander und erkundige dich mal genauer über „ Schirme, Skinefekte und dielektische Verluste der Sperrschicht zwischen Leiter und Schirm“ im Bezug auf Alterungen wenn Kabel länger als 10 Jahre im Einsatz sind. Denn leider ist es so, das in der HF-Technik (Hochfrequenz) Kabel und Komponenten altern.

Egal – nun aber zur Praxis:
- es gibt kam Installateure, die verstehen was sie da gerade für ein Kabel in der Hand haben und worauf dabei zu achten ist
- dann schließen genau diese auch noch die Kabel/Leitungen an und wenn ich dann immer wieder sehe, das der Schirm irgendwie um das Kabel gewickelt wird – dadurch es zu einem zusätzlichen Druck auf die Isolierung kommt, ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die ersten Ausfälle kommen
- sollte kein Messprotokoll erstellt werden weiß man nicht wie der Bus überhaupt läuft – denn ein vergessener Abschlusswiderstand legt manchmal nicht den Bus lam


Und jetzt komm ich wieder zu dem altern der Technik:
Gehen wir mal davon aus, das ein Abschlusswiderstand vergessen wurde. Der Bus läuft jetzt einige Monate fehlerfrei und nun kommen die ersten Ausfälle. Der Praktiker wechselt als erstes die Ausfallenden Baugruppen und siehe da – der Bus läuft wieder. Das ganze Spiel beginnt aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder.
Was ist hier passiert: Der fehlende Abschlusswiderstand lässt das Signal am Ende des Kabels reflektieren. durch Veränderung (vielleicht Alterung) am Kabel kommt es zu anderen Laufzeiten über das Kabel und das reflektierte Signal zerstört an einer anderen Stelle das schon neu gesendete Signal.
Wieso funktioniert aber eine neu ausgetauschte Baugruppe wieder:
Die ausgetauschte Baugruppe ist etwas neuer und kann noch etwas besser mit den schlechten Signalen umgehen.




> Zitat von *marlob*:
> Ich hoffe du hast jetzt verstanden wofür ich so ein Teil gerne hätte. Und auch wenn man sich an alle Vorschriften und Spezifikationen gehalten hat, kann es vorkommen das irgendwo eine Komponente im Bus einen Defekt hat, der vielleicht später zu Problemen führen kann.


 
Meine Erfahrung:
- Leider wird es dich nicht vor Ausfällen retten können. Aber die Häufigkeit kann gezielt reduziert werden wenn man regelmäßig (vielleicht 1 mal im Jahr) den gesamten Bus untersucht. Da man an jedes Segment am Anfang und Ende messen muss ist dies leider mit viel Aufwand verbunden.
- Sollten Busteilnehmer ausfallen dann steht die ganze Anlage, obwohl du vielleicht erst einen Tag zuvor gemessen hast… Hierzu ist dann eine Andere Messmethode besser. Es gibt noch Bus-Analyser, welche schauen, wie viel Fehlerprotokolle auftauchen. Wenn jetzt die SPS so programmiert ist, das nicht jeder Teilnehmerausfall zum CPU-Stopp führt kommt man hiermit auch weiter und muss das bei nächster Gelegenheit genauer untersuchen.

Dirk


----------



## bike (3 Juni 2011)

@DiGo1969  Also aus deinen Ausführungen richtig verstehe, dann funktioniert in 10 Jahren ein HF Bus nicht mehr.
Ein Messen ist sinnlos, da wenn heute gemessen morgen der Bus dennoch stehen kann.

Also ich denke, wenn bei der Installation alles nach Vorschrift richtig angeschlossen ist und auch bei der Inbetriebnahme überprüft wurde, das Programm so erstellt wurde, dass Fehler ausgewertet werden und nicht durch Fehler OBs überbrückt werden, dies ausreicht.

Und ja, ich habe bzw arbeite für große Firmen.

Viele dieser "Empfehlungen" zum Messen und zur Diagnose werden von denen erstellt, die damit ihr Geld verdienen.
Denn die wenigsten Inbetriebnehmer können den erfassten Daten etwas anfangen.
Also schnell noch eine Kurs für einige Euros dazuverkauft. 

Resümee: wer viel misst, misst viel Mist.


bike


----------



## marlob (3 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Also ich denke, wenn bei der Installation alles nach Vorschrift richtig angeschlossen ist und auch bei der Inbetriebnahme überprüft wurde, das Programm so erstellt wurde, dass Fehler ausgewertet werden und nicht durch Fehler OBs überbrückt werden, dies ausreicht.
> ...


Wichtig ist, unter anderem, der Punkt:
"...bei der Inbetriebnahme überprüft wurde..."

Und da fragen einige Kunden nun mal nach einem Protokoll, welches ich gerne mit einem Devicenet Analyzer erstellen möchte



bike schrieb:


> ...
> Denn die wenigsten Inbetriebnehmer können den erfassten Daten etwas anfangen.
> ...


Aber einige doch und die, die es nicht können, können häufig auch einen Bus nicht richtig anschliessen und gerade dann sollte man kontrollieren.


----------



## bike (3 Juni 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Aber einige doch und die, die es nicht können, können häufig auch einen Bus nicht richtig anschliessen und gerade dann sollte man kontrollieren.



Da hast du bedingt Recht.
Zunächst, ich kann Bussysteme inbetriebnehmen.

Wir hatten verschiedene Hersteller von solchen Systemen zur Vorführung im Hause bei uns.
Da wurden tolle Protokolle erstellt, super tolle Grafiken ausgedruckt, doch dann?
Ohne ausführliche Erklärungen der Lieferanten, wussten die wenigsten von uns was dies bedeutet und wie diese zu werten und bewerten sind.
Beim Einbau einiger Fehler in Bussysteme durch uns, waren die meisten Systeme mit den Lieferanten überfordert.

Eine Frage ist auch, was tun, wenn z.B. die Impedanz der Leitungen aus irgend einem Grund nicht stimmt?
Austauschen? Wer bezahlt?

Wer es will, gut, doch der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.


bike


----------



## marlob (3 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Da hast du bedingt Recht.
> Zunächst, ich kann Bussysteme inbetriebnehmen.
> ...


Inbetriebnehmen kann so ziemlich jeder, nur die Qualität was rauskommt ist verschieden
Ich habe dir auch nicht unterstellt, das du das nicht kannst



bike schrieb:


> ...
> Wir hatten verschiedene Hersteller von solchen Systemen zur Vorführung im Hause bei uns.
> Da wurden tolle Protokolle erstellt, super tolle Grafiken ausgedruckt, doch dann?
> Ohne ausführliche Erklärungen der Lieferanten, wussten die wenigsten von uns was dies bedeutet und wie diese zu werten und bewerten sind.
> ...


Dann hättest du meine Eingangsfrage doch schon lange beantworten können und eine Empfehlung bzw. Nicht-Empfehlung für ein bestimmtes Gerät geben können.




bike schrieb:


> ...
> Wer es will, gut, doch der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.
> ...


Auch wenn ich mich zum x-ten Male wiederhole. Ich habe Kunden die verlangen danach. Also versuche ich denen dabei zu helfen, ist schliesslich mein Job. Und ob ich oder meine Kollegen das interpretieren können, was so ein Apparat an Protokollen ausspuckt, das muss ja nicht euer Problem sein


----------



## bike (3 Juni 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> ...was so ein Apparat an Protokollen ausspuckt, das muss ja nicht euer Problem sein



Stimmt. 

Viel Erfolg



bike


----------



## marlob (3 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Wir hatten verschiedene Hersteller von solchen Systemen zur Vorführung im Hause bei uns.
> ...


Welche Apparate habt ihr euch denn alles vorführen lassen?
Und taugte vielleicht eines von denen doch etwas oder waren die alle nicht zu benutzen?


----------

